# Maersk Londrina suffers explosion en route to Brazil



## RHP (Nov 1, 2007)

Container ship MAERSK LONDRINA suffered explosion and fire in one of cargo holds at around 1500 UTC Apr 25 in position 15 44S 068 48E, some 700 nm northeast of Port Louis. Vessel was drifting for several hours, then resumed sailing, heading for Port Louise Mauritius for shelter at full speed. MAERSK LONDRINA arrived to Port Louis on Apr 27, at 0400 UTC Apr 28 she was in Port Louis, condition unknown. Maybe there is still fire in container or containers. Vessel reportedly was en route from Tanjung Pelepas Malaysia to Brazil ports.
+++

I photographed her here in Singapore 6 days before the explosion:
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/675649/title/maersk-londrina/cat/all


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Another sneaky shipper trying to "get away with it"?


----------



## RHP (Nov 1, 2007)

They've declared general average and I have cargo on board.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day rhp.sm.1of may.2015.maersk londrena suffers explosian on route to brazil.thank you for shippinp news.regards ben27


----------



## RHP (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi Ben, don't see you posting so often these days, hope you are well? Brgds Richard


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

As a matter of your expertise what are the grounds for general average? I don't see how the owner can be putting the vessel at (further) risk for the purposes of preserving your cargo unless their option was to abandon her - surely a greater loss to the owner?


----------

